# any body tried this? possible facebook sync



## godofwar762 (Jul 24, 2011)

http://android.modaco.com/topic/350037-enabling-facebook-sync-in-ice-cream-sandwich/ im not smart enough to figure this out just woundering if anybody willing to give it a try..

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## gt43aw (Jan 4, 2012)

I did something similar to this on the old Vanilla build from JT and it worked. I used apkmanager to compile/decompile. It worked like a charm. I don't see why it wouldn't work for ICS, just haven't tried it yet.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Or you could use haxsync in the market...it's pretty much the exact same thing


----------



## godofwar762 (Jul 24, 2011)

cuz it dont sync there numbers just name

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

